# Carb recommendation



## 70conv (Jun 25, 2012)

Guys, 

I’m getting ready to have my engine dyno’d and need to pick a carb and fuel pump. It’s a 487 build with KRE D port heads and 10:1 compression. I attached a photo of the cam card. I’m thinking of an 850 DP and an aftermarket mechanical fuel pump. Is there someone you would recommend for tuning/setting the carb up? I’m only doing this for the dyno run once it’s in the car I plan on going with an FI unit that I already have. I just don’t want to fuss with the EFI during engine break in. Thanks for your help. 

Mike


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Just curious, when you say "pick", do you mean borrow, buy used, buy new, or what ? 


If you're gonna buy, it would probably be wise to buy something you can quickly sell, when you're thru with 'em. 

I'd 1st check with the dyno shop. They may have an electric pump they use for dyno pulls. May also have dyno carbs to loan or rent. 

If you were going to keep a manual only pump on the car, I think the RobbMc pumps are considered the best. 

https://www.robbmcperformance.com/products/pontiac550.html

I think the best Carter is the M6907.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Carter-M69...c:ShippingMethodExpress!71251!US!-1:rk:1:pf:0

On my 455 bracket cars I used a stock type manual, with a Carter elec pusher pump back near the tank, for track runs. Don't know how much you wanna spend for carb or pump.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

I've done a few Holley snipers on various motors. Everytime they fire up with the first hit of the key. I wouldnt be afraid of using the efi to do the break in. If anything its better as it will use it's brain, base map, self learning fuel table, iac capability, and an AFR target to keep the car running (and timing if you set it up for efi control). Plus you already have the efi unit and wouldnt need to buy a carb for a one time use.


----------

